# McCulloch X990



## Flash007 (Jun 25, 2002)

Is there an official internet site of McCulloch's products? I wish to see if they have another amazing products, and at least, to see in detail the specifications of the X990.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jun 25, 2002)

Here is McCulloch web page for the X990

X990 WebPage


----------



## Flash007 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks. I think the X990 is an excellent choice for those who want one of the most powerful flashlight in the category of portable flashlight.
I'm am happy to see more and more products like this.
I hope in the future, all good manufacturers of flashlights will have HID products, because I think the HID (and LED) technology is a revolution in the world of flashlights. 
The X990 is rechargeable, delivered with two batteries and the price is, for me, not expensive at all, compared to other products in the same family.
But do you know how much costs a replacement HID lamp assembly for the X990? $100-200?
And 3000 hours of lamp life (seen in Brightguy), is it true (when correctly used off course)?


----------



## Alan (Jun 25, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Flashlight Lover:
*Thanks. I think the X990 is an excellent choice for those who want one of the most powerful flashlight in the category of portable flashlight.
I'm am happy to see more and more products like this.
I hope in the future, all good manufacturers of flashlights will have HID products, because I think the HID (and LED) technology is a revolution in the world of flashlights. 
The X990 is rechargeable, delivered with two batteries and the price is, for me, not expensive at all, compared to other products in the same family.
But do you know how much costs a replacement HID lamp assembly for the X990? $100-200?
And 3000 hours of lamp life (seen in Brightguy), is it true (when correctly used off course)?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The bulb is around $100 and the best part is, the lamp is also under warranty. I was told that if the lamp isn't broken physically, they will replace it for free under warranty.

Alan


----------



## flashfan (Jul 12, 2002)

Does anyone know if the 990 can be run "continuously?" If, say you have six battery packs, can you keep changing the batteries as they run down, for a total "continuous" run time of 6+ hours? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 12, 2002)

I have used up both of the batteries in one "sitting" without incident; don't see any reason why I couldn't have continued to to swap battery after battery


----------



## hairydogs (Jul 14, 2002)

The problem with X990 is after get used to the intensity of the light, even the M6 looks dim and feeble!!!

This is the price one got to pay!!!


----------



## Chris M. (Jul 14, 2002)

_The problem with X990 is after get used to the intensity of the light, even the M6 looks dim and feeble!!!_

Then _that`s_ the light for _me_! (think Tim Allen in Home Improvements) Uhh Uhh Uhh, More Power!









If inly it didn`t cost so durn much I`d have one already...


----------



## Alan (Jul 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by hairydog:
*The problem with X990 is after get used to the intensity of the light, even the M6 looks dim and feeble!!!

This is the price one got to pay!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It sounds sarcastic but it's very true.

Alan


----------



## Size15's (Jul 15, 2002)

Is there one for the UK?
How much would it cost?

Al


----------



## Doug (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, so, how much does this thing cost, then? Anyone have beam shots of it compared to and X10, M6, other HID(s)? Thanks.

Doug


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 16, 2002)

the problem with the x990 is it's 4 or 5 degrees too wide a beam -- give me 7 million cp at 2 degrees or give me dark!


----------



## lemlux (Jul 16, 2002)

Ted the LED

I'll graciously give you dark if you send me all your flashlights.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 18, 2002)

lemlux, oh that's ok, I can wait!


----------



## geepondy (Jul 18, 2002)

Off topic, but I'm waiting for an M3 sized handheld HID light perhaps around Light Cannon 100 price.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 19, 2002)

I am happily waiting for my X 932 hid. It should be here next week.


----------



## flashfan (Jul 19, 2002)

What is an x932 HID?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 19, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by flashfan:
*What is an x932 HID?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> http://www.mccullochmotors.com/x932.htm


----------

